# AF 350 Royal Renewal Project



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

In all my 40 years of law enforcement I've NEVER come across a more violent case of malicious damage. Here's the story...I walk into my friends shop yesterday and here he is working on a steamer labeled "350". I IMMEADIATLY tell him he's crazy!!! Why, you ask??? Because the shell and tender are painted BLACK..with a Burlington Route decal on the tender. Lo and behold we look at the undersides of both shell and tender and there it is...that lovely 350 "The Royal Blue" color.

A previous owner decided he needed to paint this 350 black and label it for the Burlington. So...there is now a nationwide "manhunt" for this person described only as a "deranged S-scale BN enthusiast."

So you ask...what is to become of this misplaced form of engine. Well, it is going to be ROYALLY restored - stripped of paint, repainted and decaled, and back to working order. As you can see from the pictures it needs it. I've been a member here for a couple of years and have yet to find anyone NOT willing to help...or at least give their 2 cents worth. So welcome aboard the *350 Royal Blue Renewal Project* :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Strummer (Jan 6, 2013)

Although the 350 has never been one of my favorites,I still hope you catch the bum that did this! Other than the black (yeech!) paint,it looks to be in decent condition. Best of luck with your mission; please keep us posted.

Mark in Oregon


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

Not being of purist heart, I say give the schlep a break.

but looking forward to what you do with this.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Yikes! Put a "cap" in his arse!!! I helped with a 350 rebuild for a member here. I sand-blasted the loco shell for him, and it came out nice. A great platform to start with. As for the shell, I would use a paint stripper on the thin metal, no blasting here!! It would warp it in a second. When I restore a tin tender, I use a chemical stripper, and then a very fine sanding disc on my dremel to smooth it all out. Royal blue paint is available.Good luck..


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

YIKES!!! - how can anyone be so....well, I can't say those words here.

I'm looking forward to your progress. Please keep us in the loop. I hope to obtain another Royal Blue for restoration myself and look forward to your method. So your posts will be quite helpful. Thanks for taking this one on.


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm finding some definate differences between the 350 and my other AF loco's. First, the tender it "permanately" connected to the engine with a rivet rather than the typical long screw. Got the tender apart and in the "oven cleaner". Will post new pics in AM/

Dave


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

There should be a trailing arm, with the last set of engine wheels as part of the assembly, permanently attached to the front tender truck via rivet, bushing and insulator. However, that trailing arm should then be attached at the other end to the engine chassis, just behind the third set of drive wheels, with a long screw threaded into the die-cast motor chassis. This should be removable. The drive wheel linkage, however, is riveted to the engine shell on each side and it would not be advisable to remove that unless it is in serious need of repair or replacement.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Here we go....item 54 on this exploded view should be removable to detach tender from engine.

http://myflyertrains.org/gallery/album209/350_2

Parts list follows on the next page of the above link.


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Don...I do have the trailing arms attached to both sides...as you said. In addition, there is Item 54 attaching the coupler link. I think I'll just remove the rivet and do what needs to be done then reattach later...

Got some more pics to post..


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

daveh219 said:


> Got some more pics to post..


Yeah, and well?

howz it coming? I can't hold my breath much longer.


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

I bought a Lionel 2046 a couple of weeks ago, painted brown:eyes: with the exact same burlington sticker on the tender. This guy must have been a serial defacer. 

Although I have a limited number of Flyers in my collection, I would love to have a Royal Blue. Good Luck With the resto. I will look forward to seeing it completed.
Randy


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The only thing the guy did wrong was not painting the inside too. 

Where is your sense of adventure?
From being in law enforcement all those years, you should paint it black and white and label it #54. 
(get it car 54 where are you?)

With a red rotating beacon on top of the cab. Flashing red and blue lights for the front markers and a shotgun mounted in the cab.


Did you dust it for prints? 
Check it for DNA?


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Ed...sorry about the delay in replying...but I had to go back and get my fingerprinting recertification...because I've been retired for actual police street work since 2000. Actually...you don't forget


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

The New Guy said:


> Yeah, and well?
> 
> howz it coming? I can't hold my breath much longer.





daveh219 said:


> ...sorry about the delay in replying...


And still, no updates.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

The New Guy said:


> And still, no updates.


Or pictures!!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

daveh219 said:


> Ed...sorry about the delay in replying...but I had to go back and get my fingerprinting recertification...because I've been retired for actual police street work since 2000. Actually...you don't forget


Heck, finger printing today? 
Most are going to electronic scanning and doing away with the old ink pad.

My black & white paint scheme sound good? :thumbsup:


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

flyernut said:


> Or pictures!!


Dave is such a tease.


----------

